# List and reviews of U.S. Seedbanks



## Hackerman

It seems logical that US based growers would stop dealing with customs and start buying seeds stateside. Sorry Herbies and Attitude  I enjoyed buying from both of them.

However, for speed, shipping cost, lack of customs, etc. it seems to make sense to buy US.

I have heard good things about Southern Oregon Seeds...

http://www.sooregonseeds.com/

I have found a few others but I have no reviews or opinions to support any of them.

Has anyone had any good (or bad) experiences with US based seedbanks?

Thanks


----------



## johnnybuds

Thanks Hackerman !:icon_smile:


----------



## umbra

all the USA based seeds banks that I have used were very good. I have no intention of posting the info on an open forum.


----------



## Hackerman

I'm pretty sure they all have web sites. I don't think you're going to say anything in this open forum that isn't on their web site. But, thanks for your input, anyway. 

Maybe you could PM me your best choice. Thanks again


----------



## Rosebud

Yes, I would love a list of american seed companies.   Thanks Hackerman. I am sure they would like the business, wouldn't they?


----------



## WeedHopper

Yes,,if they are an open for business Seed Bank, ,why not list them if they are good? I wouldnt think there would be Seed Banks in a State thats its illegal in.
You holding out on us Umbra. :smoke1: Come on,,give up the secrets.  Lol


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Seedsherenow.com

All around awesomeness!


----------



## Hackerman

True North Seedbank in Canada http://truenorthseedbank.com/  seems to be a big player. The reviews are good and inventory looks good. However, USA shipping is $20+ and stealth is $30+

Are there customs between Ca and US these days?

Southern Oregon Seeds doesn't seem to have much in stock. Same with seedsherenow. 

I need to order beans soon so I need to pick one and run with it.


----------



## umbra

https://www.dcseedexchange.org/store.html
http://gloseedbank.com/seed-genetics/
https://greenpointseeds.com/
https://www.jamesbeancompany.com/
https://www.neptuneseedbank.com/home
http://oregoneliteseeds.com/products
http://oregongreenseed.com/shop/
http://store.riptgenetics.com/


----------



## pcduck

WeedHopper said:


> Yes,,if they are an open for business Seed Bank, ,why not list them if they are good? I wouldnt think there would be Seed Banks in a State thats its illegal in.
> You holding out on us Umbra. :smoke1: Come on,,give up the secrets.  Lol



If they use the USPS for deliveries they are breaking federal law.


----------



## WeedHopper

No matter what they are doing when it comes to weed they are breaking Federal Law. It is not legal by Federal Law. So,,yep i get what yur saying Duck.

Nice list Umbra. Cool.


----------



## Hackerman

umbra said:


> https://www.dcseedexchange.org/store.html
> http://gloseedbank.com/seed-genetics/
> https://greenpointseeds.com/
> https://www.jamesbeancompany.com/
> https://www.neptuneseedbank.com/home
> http://oregoneliteseeds.com/products
> http://oregongreenseed.com/shop/
> http://store.riptgenetics.com/




Umbra, can you vouch for these sites or is it just a list? A couple had nice inventory (which seems to be the down side of the US seedbanks vs Herbies and Attitude).

Thanks


----------



## pcduck

WeedHopper said:


> No matter what they are doing when it comes to weed they are breaking Federal Law. It is not legal by Federal Law. So,,yep i get what yur saying Duck.
> 
> Nice list Umbra. Cool.




Yep, nothing like making Leo's job easier. They don't even have to work hard. Just read the list and wait.


----------



## umbra

Hackerman said:


> Umbra, can you vouch for these sites or is it just a list? A couple had nice inventory (which seems to be the down side of the US seedbanks vs Herbies and Attitude).
> 
> Thanks


As with anything, buyer beware. But I have bought from all of these with no problems.


----------



## Hackerman

Cool, that's good enough for me. Thanks again.


----------



## Hackerman

I just ordered off one of umbra's list (thanks again, bud) so I should have something good (or bad) to report before long.

The good news is, I don't have to wait weeks for my payment to go overseas and the time back. I am hoping to know something very soon.

I ordered some Hazeman XXX. Anyone have any knowledge of this breeder or this strain?

One thing I had a little problem with was selecting a breeder. There are so many small breeders, it's hard to know who's who. We all know Barney's Farm, Bohdi and the other big and popular breeders but there seems to be a zillion players in the game. I'm assuming, as with all things, there are breeders to avoid.

We have forums and sub-forums for strains and seedbanks. Maybe we should start a forum for breeder recommendations. Just a thought.

I'll update as soon as I know something.


----------



## umbra

I know Hazeman. He was the breeder behind MotaRebel for years. I have a few of his beans, lol. I was a mod at the site he launched his seed biz from. I like some of his stuff. I know nothing about XXX.


----------



## astrobud

i always go with the tude, have not got gone wrong with them even if there not usa


----------



## Dan789

Southern Oregon seeds, exchange went smooth, moneymorder needed and copy of mmr.  :farm:


----------



## Growdude

Hackerman said:


> I just ordered off one of umbra's list (thanks again, bud)


 
What one did you use?


----------



## johnnybuds

Hackerman said:


> I'm pretty sure they all have web sites. I don't think you're going to say anything in this open forum that isn't on their web site. But, thanks for your input, anyway.
> 
> Maybe you could PM me your best choice. Thanks again




:yeahthat:


----------



## Hackerman

Dan789 said:


> Southern Oregon seeds, exchange went smooth, moneymorder needed and copy of mmr.  :farm:



I didn't see anything on their web site about providing an mmr. Was it required to process your order?



Growdude said:


> What one did you use?



I tried DC Seed Exchange. Sent cash. Small order 11 regular seeds of one strain plus 5 freebies for $55.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Dan789--Have you got your seeds yet?  I put an order in with them a while back and then lost the order number.  They never sent any kind of email confirmation.  I emailed them twice to try and get the info so I could get a money order in the mail, but they never emailed me back.  It made me a bit leery about them.


----------



## Hackerman

I found this list at another site from Greendiamond9. I CAN NOT vouch for any of these companies but it's a nice list to start browsing from. So, FYI....

U.S. Seed Banks

Beanbid
http://beanbid.com/
cash or Paypal

Elite 613 genetic seed bank
http://elite613genetics.wix.com/seedco
Paypal

Great Lakes Genetics
https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/#
Cash or money order

Green Line Organics
http://www.greenlineportal.com/seed-genetics/
CC cash

Green Point Seeds
http://greenpointseedsmerchant.com/
CC cash

James Bean Co
https://www.jamesbeancompany.com/
CC and other options

Lumberjack Seed Source
http://www.lumberjackseedsource.com/
https://www.instagram.com/lumberjackseedsource/

Neptune Seed Bank
http://www.neptuneseedbank.com/#!home/c1dxd
Money order or Google wallet

Oregon Elite Seeds
http://oregoneliteseeds.com/products
Cash money order gift card cc

Oregon Green Seeds
http://oregongreenseed.com/shop/
Cash or money order

Ript Genetics
http://store.riptgenetics.com/
CC Paypal

Seeds Here Now
https://www.seedsherenow.com/
CC cash or money order

Seed Vault Of California
http://www.holisticnursery.com/in-stock.html
Cash gift cards or money orders

sourpatchseeds
http://www.sourpatchseeds.com/default.asp
CC cash or money order

Southern Oregon Seeds
https://www.sooregonseeds.com/
Money Order's, Cashier's Check, Certified Check are the current methods of payment

The Dank Team
http://www.thedankteam.com/the-dank-team/
CC or cash


----------



## WoodHippy

I  ordered from DC Seed Exchange last night. Payment goes to a oversea account. Got a tracking No. I will update when the order comes in.
33 seed that includes the 15 free Reg.


----------



## Hackerman

Kudos to DC Seed Exchange. One week, round trip.

Just planted a Hazeman Triple XXX and one of the freebies, a Grape Stomper x White Something.

Where the heck do they get these names. You gotta be stoned to think up that stuff. LOL


----------



## WoodHippy

I Will Second DC Seed Exchange. Delusional OG 6 fem. Panama Power House 12 Fem, 
And free pack of regular Yeah Buddy 15 seeds. Cost 128.25 They paid shipping. 
Ordered last Thursday got them today.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

I can vouch for cannagenetics bank. They carry revs gear(KOS or Kingdom Organic Seeds). Very fast shipping. Got my order in 3 days.

The Green Pool is another excellent place. Unique payment option that I believe most will find pleasing. What I like about this place is the breeders actually ship to you. Based on the UK but they're are breeders shipping state side there.


----------



## Hackerman

Hey gang, I can not find a single US seed bank that sells CBD Crew and/or Resin Seeds. Actually, I found a couple but nothing good in stock.

I did find that True North Seed Bank in Toronto has a very nice selection. Not quite Herbies or Attitude but very nice inventory.

Has anyone dealt with True North? Are there customs inspections between Canada and the US?

Thanks


----------



## umbra

Never dealt with them. Yes there are customs inspections between Canada and US. My recommendation is Med Tree at Oregon Elite Seeds.


----------



## Locked

bombbudpuffa said:


> I can vouch for cannagenetics bank. They carry revs gear(KOS or Kingdom Organic Seeds). Very fast shipping. Got my order in 3 days.
> 
> The Green Pool is another excellent place. Unique payment option that I believe most will find pleasing. What I like about this place is the breeders actually ship to you. Based on the UK but they're are breeders shipping state side there.



I googled the green pool and it says sign up and the seeds are free. Is that correct?


----------



## Hackerman

umbra said:


> Never dealt with them. Yes there are customs inspections between Canada and US. My recommendation is Med Tree at Oregon Elite Seeds.



Either the web site is down or they are no longer in business.

Is Med Tree a strain or a breeder?

Thanks


----------



## umbra

breeder high CBD strains. They are redoing web site I thought it was done.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Hamster Lewis said:


> I googled the green pool and it says sign up and the seeds are free. Is that correct?



I never got any free seeds lol. Have ordered there a lot and I am a member there.


----------



## Hackerman

umbra said:


> breeder high CBD strains. They are redoing web site I thought it was done.



Cool, thanks.

I would like to buy from http://www.dcseedexchange.org/store.html or http://www.sooregonseeds.com/

Any other CBD breeders you might want to recommend? They only seem to have a few at those 2 sites but it's hard to know if they are decent breeders or if they are just taking advantage of the CBD demand.

A couple with names like West Creek CBD Connection might just be using the name.

Thanks again. Hope you're feeling better today.


----------



## umbra

all the difference when back on lung meds. OES is redoing their site to accept CC. I called them last night to see when the site would be back up. He thought today it would be back.


----------



## jimihendrix

Swami Organic Seeds.

Landrace Heirloom seeds.

The have Nevils Original LTD Release 1988 NL5 x Haze. Clackamas Coot got the seeds from Nevil, and bred them in 91, and then put them away until around 2011, and are now at F5 Stabilized, and are every bit as good as they ever were.

Also has the Original 1979 IBL Mr Greengenes ( RIP ) Cherry Bomb/Maui Wowie

Has the oldest living clones from 1984. Blue Orca, and The ONE. They are a cross of Pre Soviet Kandahar x 1976 Thai Stick, bred with a couple strains. Same fathers, different mothers.

The Blue Orca x NL5 x Haze is Breeders Favorite.

He also has a BO x 85 Road Kill Skunk Guadalajara.

The RKS Guadalajara has been hybridized in Guadalajara for over 30 years. Swami will also have the IBL RKS/Guad for sale in the Spring.

Has The One x Cannabiogen Paki Chitral Kush, and a bunch of other stuff.


----------



## Hackerman

Oregon elite has their web site up and running again.

I checked out the Med Tree selection and I didn't see anything that I recognize but they only have one strain that offered feminized seeds so since I don't want to mess with males right now, I plan to order this one... https://www.oregoneliteseedbank.com/product/continuum-9-10f/

Does anyone have a coupon code for Oregon Elite Seeds?


----------



## Locked

Hackerman said:


> Oregon elite has their web site up and running again.
> 
> I checked out the Med Tree selection and I didn't see anything that I recognize but they only have one strain that offered feminized seeds so since I don't want to mess with males right now, I plan to order this one... https://www.oregoneliteseedbank.com/product/continuum-9-10f/
> 
> Does anyone have a coupon code for Oregon Elite Seeds?



Good to know. I will check them out again.


----------



## Hackerman

I ordered from Oregon Elite Seeds today. Ordered online and sent cash in today's mail. I'll update later.

EDIT: 10/19/2017 My order status turned to "Completed" so I assume it shipped. I did not get a tracking number so I emailed them and requested one. I'll update when the seeds arrive or if I receive an email from them with a tracking number.

EDIT: 10/20 No reply to my email requesting a tracking number. Being non-responsive is a death wish to any business. Definitely 2 stars off their rating.

EDIT 10/21 The seeds arrived today. Super fast turn around but there is no excuse for the lack of response to my email and not providing a tracking number. There is a tracking number right on the mailing label There are simply too many 5 star seedbanks to bother dealing with anything less than perfect. Plus, and this is a giant reason I'll never go back..... NO FREEBIES!!! This is the FIRST time I have ever ordered seeds and not received some kind of freebies. All I can say is, these seeds better sprout. And, this strain better kill all my pain or I'm kickin' sombody's ***. LMAO


----------



## Cascadia

I have only dealt with RSC seeds in the UK and they do not deliver directly to the US. I had to go through friends in the EU to get them here. Supposedly they will deliver here in the near future though? Real deal seeds there, good germination rates. I only buy landrace and early heirlooms, and RSC fits the bill. Anyone know of a site in the states that has landrace and heirlooms? I am not interested in any of the latest Cherry Obama Super OG Gorilla Bubble Skunk type crosses. Skunk and OG Kush seem to be in everything now, even so called "landrace" Durban here is really a skunk cross. It just don't smoke like real Durban.


----------



## lyfespan

Hackerman said:


> Cool, thanks.
> 
> I would like to buy from http://www.dcseedexchange.org/store.html or http://www.sooregonseeds.com/
> 
> Any other CBD breeders you might want to recommend? They only seem to have a few at those 2 sites but it's hard to know if they are decent breeders or if they are just taking advantage of the CBD demand.
> 
> A couple with names like West Creek CBD Connection might just be using the name.
> 
> Thanks again. Hope you're feeling better today.



sohum seeds anything ringo worked on


----------



## jimihendrix

Cascadia said:


> I have only dealt with RSC seeds in the UK and they do not deliver directly to the US. I had to go through friends in the EU to get them here. Supposedly they will deliver here in the near future though? Real deal seeds there, good germination rates. I only buy landrace and early heirlooms, and RSC fits the bill. Anyone know of a site in the states that has landrace and heirlooms? I am not interested in any of the latest Cherry Obama Super OG Gorilla Bubble Skunk type crosses. Skunk and OG Kush seem to be in everything now, even so called "landrace" Durban here is really a skunk cross. It just don't smoke like real Durban.




Landrace Polyhybrids.

Swami Organic Seeds.

Have the Real Deal 1979 IBL Mr Greengenes Cherry Bomb.

Verdent Green is the only other to have the "Original" genetics, directly from Mr Greengenes, who made the strain to begin with.

BOEL Genetics from early, Mid 70s.

Pre Soviet 1971 Kandahar x 1976 Dealers Choice Thai called Blue Orca, clone only crossed with Nevils 88 Original Release NL5 x Haze

Also other genetics.

James Bean Company..... Coastal Seeds.... Puck Yeah.... Heirloom NL1 x Pacific Northwest Skelly Cut Hashplant

Black Lights. 90s Black Domina x NL#1.

SeedsHereNow.

Dominion Seed Company.

Granny Skunk.

Va Skunk x Skelly Hashplant x 80s Super Sativa Seed Club SK1

VA Chendawg91 x x 80s SSSC Sk1 x Skelly Hashplant x 80s SSSC Sk1.


Nature Family Farms






1969 Skunk#18 IBL Open Pollination- Original Skunk#1

2/3 Sativa 1/3 Indica

These are Original Skunk#1 line derived from 1969 stock via Inbred line, passed to Thai after his uncles passing In Eureka, CA. Pre Skunkman Skunk#1. And also go by a few other handles, Such as Uncle Festers Skunk#18 IBL(from the keeper), Professor Beatnik Skunk#18 IBL, Hells Angels Skunk, Cali Skunk, we choose one truer to form being 69&#8242; Skunk#18 IBL which is when these Skunk seeds were said to be derived from. 
Number 5 and number 7 female are the RKS leaners from our open pollination run and will be hunted down further, they are included in this open pollination release. Id say the RKS pops up in 20% of the expression. The number 20 male was dead on Match to the 5 female so something to keep in mind very animal musk scented with good acrid chemical touches. Number 5 female was tops in the true bouquet and super musky acrid chemical eye and nose burning skunk musk funk, dead on, and then theres the other great males were present. Extremely pungent onion chemical fuel male Number 20, and the frostiest sativa dominant number 8 had the Cheese musk heavy as well on a totally different build highly on 7 female but more animal musk on the aged cheese funk.
Number 2 is raw white onion chemical and the dankest rich soil humus as rich as any ground coffee but not coffee. Stout hybrid 50/50 look. Has was i call Onion tail leaf. Early on she is pure raw white onion chemical. Very acrid and then it evens out by finish into a wonderful bouquet. Heavily double serrated individual. Very quality plant with extremely thick cola formations. A good 10-11 week flower. Yield is high. Calyx to leaf ratio is low. Node spacing is tight.
Number 5 Female Afghani Dominant heavy stretch monocola look. Old Musky acrid chemical eye and nose burning skunk musk funk. Elongated Claw reaching leaf, golfball ghani stature and very Acrid. Purple leaf and darker Skunk look. Half Double Serrated type individual. Yield is high. Calyx to leaf ratio was average compared to the other phenos. Node spacing is average.
Number 7 female. Purer mexi sativa expression. Chemical Spray dominant. She is pure burning acrid chemical strong as Trinity in her chemical burn and it doesnt let up. Stomach churn, nose and eyes burn. They have true linger and permeating quality and its inside the plants grease, not just the flower scent.  Full plant double serrations. A good 12 week plus flower with early Mexi scents heavy. Elmers glue trichome, extreme calyx and very tight dense build. Yield is above average. Calyx to leaf ratio is low. Node spacing is average.
Number 9 female is colgate trash juice, damn near rotten scope mouthwash. Stout hybrid 50/50 look. Green Acrid Chemical astringent with a touch of rotten rubber. Not pleasant stomach churn quality. A good 12 week flower. Yield is above average. Calyx to leaf ratio is low. Node spacing is average.
Number 10 female is brand new vinyl, clear bouncie ball rubber and pure chemical terpenes. Sativa, Colombian dominant Mexi extreme Calyx stack Pheno. Extreme dense and caked with pure goop. Fully double serrated individual. Yield is above average. Calyx to leaf ratio is low. Node spacing is tight for her 12 week flower.
Number 11 Female, and Number 14, are on the cheese path and each is highly acrid chemical on top of that funk.
11 being that yellow auto interior foam insulation, dead on and super tasty, if you like those sweet chemical noses. Also huge football buds.  The plant was extreme thin leaf double serrated sativa. Of all the females she was the biggest throw down, least tight nug structure but still absolutely dripping and a huge kief producer. Extreme coloration.  By finish she was that same profile auto interior foam, with an added black hash burn finish extremely reminiscent of the 89&#8242; Uk Cheese just more chemical oriented. Calyx to leaf ratio extremely low. Node spacing average.
Number 14 being the truly gamey animal chemical cheese funk. Stout hybrid look and one of the frostiest of the group And thats saying something. Good classic noses to this gal at points where astringent bleaches, to onion chem spray, and finishing on the final profile once dry. A good 12 week plus flower. Calyx to leaf ratio is quite low. Node spacing is average.

These are pre release. Keepers selected from a 4 pack seed run and repopulated. Felt this is something needed doing with the current focus on Skunk1 genetic but also the Fact of the originator of these seeds ripping folks off and not keeping his word to many members in our community for no reason whatsoever, especially when his genetic selection is solid.
He is Master Thai Organic Seed garden and our open pollination recreation was never to harm but rather to preserve the experience for everyone. This is his uncles line, preserved via seed stock and kept mother for us to enjoy and thats what i intend for all, not to rip anyone off like where these originate. Like i always say, we let the genetic speak. 
So there is a few underlying circumstances that have lead me to give you the same shot that I have for Magic. The Main is because it is what the genetic and the plant deserves and so do you.
So Please, ENJOY!
The Nature Farmer 

View attachment 1.69-skunk18-ibl.png


----------



## BuddyLuv

I am growing Southern Oregon Seeds Blueberry now.. and have ordered a few times from them.. always get free seeds and products.. i will shop no where else if they keep treating me well.. good genetics.. good service.. every seed has germinated..and the Blueberry smells awesome..


----------



## jimihendrix

Swami Organic Seeds
JamesBeanCompay
SeedsHereNow
GreatLakesGenetics
DCSeedExchange
The Nature farm Genetics


----------



## Dan420

Has anyone used https://www.growerschoiceseeds.com/, they are US based and have an OK selection of classics on the site, have also found a discount code here https://yourweedcoupons.com/store/growers-choice/ so I am pretty tempted. Want to see if anyone has grown their strains out first before committing to a purchase.


----------



## ThisBuds4You

I've been ordering from The Single Seed Centre and have not had any probs with customs prices are decent took 11 days to receive from over the water and came very stealthy also they have a Very Hugh Selection to choose from..out of 20 seeds total only 1 failed to germ. ALSO FREE SEEDS WITH ORDERS TOO


----------



## GodzWeedz

As always its that Federal Law that is making all this Illegal. Until that law is dropped any order is considered a violation of USPS or UPS standards and considered illegal by all rights. This is the reason I have pleaded with all people on various media outlets to write, email, call your States Officials and express to them your view Upon Cannabis Legalization. First and foremost is to drop the Schedule 1 completely and NO reclassifying it because marijuana isn't a narcotic by any means. Remember WE elect officials to work for the people, not the other way around. By all means we provide their paychecks. Always remind them that you are a constituent. They seem to have forgotten that. If they disagree, then tell them they may not have a job come next electoral as they have lost your vote. Do this with consistency, At least once a week or more. To find your Officials email and contact is easy. Just follow this link 
https://www.usa.gov/elected-officials


----------



## Dan420

GodzWeedz said:


> As always its that Federal Law that is making all this Illegal. Until that law is dropped any order is considered a violation of USPS or UPS standards and considered illegal by all rights. This is the reason I have pleaded with all people on various media outlets to write, email, call your States Officials and express to them your view Upon Cannabis Legalization. First and foremost is to drop the Schedule 1 completely and NO reclassifying it because marijuana isn't a narcotic by any means. Remember WE elect officials to work for the people, not the other way around. By all means we provide their paychecks. Always remind them that you are a constituent. They seem to have forgotten that. If they disagree, then tell them they may not have a job come next electoral as they have lost your vote. Do this with consistency, At least once a week or more. To find your Officials email and contact is easy. Just follow this link
> https://www.usa.gov/elected-officials



Spot on, it is federal laws that prevent seeds crossing state lines. When confiscated though it is always because of phytosanitary certificates rather than being illegal though.


----------



## Keef

I'm not allowed to bad mouth Ole Bone Spurs and his crime family because they call that politics -- I don't !-- Until these grifters are driven from office and we take back our country -- calling your congressman ain't doing **** ! --
I order seed and they arrive so I'm good with that for now -
I been meaning to ask about those single seed companies -- Thinking about ordering a couple feminized seed from several indica varieties myself !--  I'm sure Texas won't mind .


----------



## Mike143

Their is a new player in the game in Canada,Farmers Lab Seeds,Purchased a few things from them,I was really excited to see that they had Black Domina,5 10 or 15 fems,I bought the 15 @ 145 free shipping.Paid with cc but you can mail orders to.Free shipping over 100.00Now I can't say about the seeds yet,but 2019 we gonna find out.They seal each individual seed in plastic,so you only expose the seeds you are about to plant.Kinda Different. (But a note,these guys breed their own,like Green Point )Also you all can save yourselves,alot of $$$ by checking breeder sites,some sell on their site.I have afew,which I won't broadcast here,(These guys don't have a web site but they will sell direct) one thing, The more you buy the more you save) just saying) you can contact me for the ones I have dealt with direct,most will take cc.mo.


----------

